# Green algae in leos water bowl?



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, My leos have an Exo Terra water dish, and lately it seems to have formed green algae like stuff in the bottom , anybody know what this is, and if its harmfull


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

How often do you clean the bowl? seeing as you keep your reptiles in a shed with no heating it makes me wonder....


----------



## MadEms15 (Oct 22, 2008)

We get that in the dog's water dish sometimes. Wash it thoroughly and dry it with kitchen roll to get rid of any bits that might not have been rinsed away. That's what we do.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

erm clean the water bowl every now and again,then it wont build up.....: victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

TCReptile said:


> How often do you clean the bowl? seeing as you keep your reptiles in a shed with no heating it makes me wonder....


Lol if you saw some of my earlier posts, all my reps have been moved into the house as the shed got extremely cold


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Lol if you saw some of my earlier posts, all my reps have been moved into the house as the shed got extremely cold


Thats good then! Glad there in the warm now! I clean my water bowls with beaclean then rinse in red hot water. This seems to do the job. The longer you leave them the worse the bowls get though.


----------



## MadEms15 (Oct 22, 2008)

rach666 said:


> erm clean the water bowl every now and again,then it wont build up.....: victory:


She won't drink tap water but we supply it anyway. In fact, she only really drinks from the garden pond. That _was_ aimed at me, wasn't it?


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

i clean my bowl everytime i change water and thts everyday so if you do tht you shouldnt get the green stuff


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Ah thanks, I wasnt cleaning the water bowl thoroughly enough, I was just giving it a quick rinse, I will remember in future to give it a good clean :2thumb: , Just washed all the algae off btw


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

sandwell-x said:


> i clean my bowl everytime i change water and thts everyday so if you do tht you shouldnt get the green stuff


 
Same here, I give mine a wash out everday b4 i changed the water. So nothing has a chance to build up


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah i do it every few days or so, and dont get green stuff


----------

